# Topics > Arts > Music >  Kawehi, Robot Heart, Lawrence, Kansas, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/VideoHalls

vimeo.com/iamkawehi

twitter.com/iamkawehi

facebook.com/iamkawehi

"ROBOT HEART" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

TCS - Robot Heart: Heart-Shaped Box - Nirvana (covered by Kawehi) 

Published on Mar 4, 2014




> The Cover Series continues with a new series: Robot Heart! I'll be covering songs that Kickstarter backers pledged for - starting with one of my favorite bands - Nirvana. I love everything about this song.

----------


## Airicist

ANTHEM - By Kawehi (Off of my newest EP, Robot Heart) 

Published on Aug 18, 2014




> HAPPY MONDAY MOFOS!!!! As promised, here is a new music video for ANTHEM, the first single off of my latest release, Robot Heart. Every sound you hear on ANTHEM was created solely with my vocals - hence Paul's idea behind the video
> I realized after we finished recording the EP that all of the songs were about a Robot stealing peoples hearts and about questioning the worth of the human race as a whole. It was fucking depressing...which doesn't usually bother me, but this time, I was thirsty for something positive. And thus came the idea of ANTHEM - as a reminder that yeah, we can be assholes at times – but as a race, we are in charge of our own lives – and ultimately we can make a difference in the lives of others through generosity and compassion.
> I believe in you – you are the answer, you are the truth – so whatcha gonna do?

----------

